# Copie digitale du film La-Haut incompatible avec iphone/ipod



## foxinou (16 Décembre 2009)

Alors la, je suis completement degouté... La version belge du coffret du dernier Pixar 'La-Haut' est incompatible iphone/ipod....  (et uniquement la version belge).  La raison ?  Il n'y a que la version media player, alors que dans les autres pays, y compris la France, il y a aussi une version Itunes.   Donc, en Belgique uniquement, impossible de regarder le film sur un mac, sur un iphone ou un ipod.  Le plus fou, c'est que dans les pubs, le site web et le folder qui est avec le dvd, ils montrent une image d'un ipod touch pour illustrer le support sur lequel on transfere la copie.  Je suppose qu'ils ont retiré la version mac pour pouvoir mettre la version francaise et neerlandaise.  Donc, je vous conseille d'acheter la version francaise du coffret sur internet !


----------



## Gwen (17 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour l'info, c'est un peu lamentable pour un film PIXAR quand même pour le coup.


----------



## yack (18 Décembre 2009)

Tu n'as qu'à le ripper le fichier Video_TS avec Handbrake, et hop, tu en fais ce que tu veux (c'est du coup totalement permis, vu que tu as acheté le DVD)


----------



## Gwen (18 Décembre 2009)

En France, cela reste illégal si le DVD est protégé. Ce qui est le cas de 99*% des DVD du commerce.


----------



## yack (21 Décembre 2009)

Tu veux dire que si on achète un DVD et qu'on n'arrive pas à le lire sur son mac (ça m'est arrivé 1 ou 2 fois), on n'a pas le droit d'essayer de le Ripper pour le lire ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

yack a dit:


> Tu veux dire que si on achète un DVD et qu'on n'arrive pas à le lire sur son mac (ça m'est arrivé 1 ou 2 fois), on n'a pas le droit d'essayer de le Ripper pour le lire ?



Disons que si tu suis strictement la loi, c'est illégal.
Franchement, moralement, je ne vois pas le mal vu que tu payes un taxe pour la copie privée pour chaque support que tu achètes et que tu possèdes le DVD bien évidemment.
Faut juste éviter de venir trop en parler ici.


----------



## yack (21 Décembre 2009)

certes, je comprends.
Du coup, je vous plussoie les gars.
La copie privée, c'est LE MAL !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

yack a dit:


> certes, je comprends.
> Du coup, je vous plussoie les gars.
> La copie privée, c'est LE MAL !



Moi j'ai réglé le problème: je n'achète plus de DVD.
Non seulement, à chaque fois que tu veux le visionner, tu dois te taper le spot de 5 minutes pour te dire que "pirater c'est mal" (c'est le truc le plus con que j'ai jamais vu, pour lutter contre le piratage, le seul truc que ces abrutis des studios ont eut l'idée de faire, c'est faire chier ceux qui achètent leur DVD) et en plus on t'interdit d'en faire une copie privée alors que tu payes des taxes pour.
Je me contentes des films que j'enregistre avec eyeTV.


----------



## yack (21 Décembre 2009)

J'ai remarqué aussi que ceux qui patissent le plus des dispositifs anti-piratage sont ceux qui achètent ou louent.
(Mais tu sais qu'enregistrer avec l'eyeTV c'est MAL ?)
Tu n'as le droit de l'enregistrer que pour regarder une fois ce que tu n'as pas pu voir à la TV, et pas le droit de te faire une filmothèque...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

yack a dit:


> (Mais tu sais qu'enregistrer avec l'eyeTV c'est MAL ?)
> Tu n'as le droit de l'enregistrer que pour regarder une fois ce que tu n'as pas pu voir à la TV, et pas le droit de te faire une filmothèque...



Là par contre, j'ai de sérieux doutes. Je ne fais sauter aucun système anti-copie.


----------



## yack (21 Décembre 2009)

pardon, j'ai oublié un smiley ;-)
cependant, ça m'étonnerais que tu aies le droit d'enregistrer et d'en faire ce que tu veux. (rappelons nous qu'enregistrer la radio avec des K7 c'était déjà du piratage...)
(au fait, on n'est pas en train de diverger un peu, là ? ;-))


----------



## Gwen (21 Décembre 2009)

Tant que ça reste pour l'usage du copiste, aucun soucis. 

Mais bon, on diverge beaucoup et de tout de façon, si tu as un DVD et une copie faite de ce DVD aucun tribunal ne viendra t'embêter a mon avis.


----------



## foxinou (22 Décembre 2009)

Je viens juste de recevoir la copie francaise du coffret... et je n'ose pas l'ouvrir, car ils ne parlent sur la jaquette que de la version windows media player.. J'ai bien peur que 'l'oubli' de la version itunes ne soit pas limitee a l'edition belge ! :-(


----------



## kolina (7 Décembre 2010)

Pour ceci, car bien souvent, j'ai acheté des pack avec code de copie digitale mais le code n'est pas valable pour la Suisse, alors que le coffret a été acheté en Suisse  j'ai trouvé la parade pour convertir les films pour les regarder lors de déplacement sur mon Ipod touch :

Any DVD HD pour enlever la protection anti-copie
Clone DVD mobile pour convertir les films DVD en MP3 (MP4)


----------

